

Remind HN: Start building discipline and brainwashing yourself (if you want) - natep

In reference to http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1937231<p>Like @edw519, I pledged to start on Monday, and even read up to the second scroll over the weekend, and didn't actually read the second scroll (the one you're supposed to start on Monday morning) until just now.
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Cross-reference: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1937231>

